# Terminator face



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

My buddy is going as the terminator for halloween and asked me if i could do his make up. I have no idea how to even go about this. Anyone have any ideas/links?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

A good resource is http://www.theeffectslab.com/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I did one of these on a kid when I workde at Halloween Express several years ago. It was a mask kit that had a partial endoskeleton face mask (sorta like a chrome look version of Weber's Phantom) with a red LED in the eye. You put the face peice on and put some 3D trauma makeup around the edges, add a few more facial lacerations here and there and voila. I don't remember who made the kit but you can call around to the HE and Spirit stores near you (if you have any) and ask if they still have it.

If you cant find the kit, just get some regular face paint makeup and do an exposed-skull trauma on one side but use metallic silver makeup for the skull instead of white. I've seen some great jobs people have done with that. You don't get the glowing eye effect but it still looks cool.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Kinda pricey at $79.99 (8 available), but ebay Item# 280276456019 looks pretty cool.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw that one on ebay and i didn't like it because it didn't line up right. I don't know if that is how it is or if the person that put the piece on messed up but its too low.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Easier and cheaper approach: find a skull face mask. Not a full head latex one fut a thin plastic cheapie one. Cut out the "exposed" section, paint it silver. Add an assembly joint groove here and there with paint or sharpie. If you don't mind being blind in one eye you can use a pingpong or deodorant ball and LED for the eye and mount it in place. Then tape it down with surgical tape and use latex or morticians wax or whatever around the border to make the ruined flesh. Whole shebang maybe 15 bucks.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Revenant said:


> I did one of these on a kid when I workde at Halloween Express several years ago. It was a mask kit that had a partial endoskeleton face mask (sorta like a chrome look version of Weber's Phantom) with a red LED in the eye. You put the face peice on and put some 3D trauma makeup around the edges, QUOTE]
> 
> I was gonna say the same thing from my days at Halloween Express, but that was a decade ago!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I did this years ago with liquid latex and tin foil. I only had the middle of my forehead torn open, though. No nifty light up eye for me.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I remember terminator kits that were available following he years the movies first came out, came with a plastic appliance that you stuck to your face with some of the goopy stuff.


----------

